# Hamburg this weekend - 8/1/15



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Just wondering who I'll possibly be bumping into this weekend?


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I'll be there. The weather is supposed to break Thursday. Hopefully it will be a little cool this weekend.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

90 degrees and mostly sunny in Allentown pa. about 20 miles east of hamburg. so looks like it will a bit warm. I guess it time for me to find my speedos and tank top to keep cool.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

I'll be there too. With the froggy AC of course. Looking fwd to seeing everyone. Walt that includes you if you dress appropriately. 😅
Below is what I'll have. Keith

Sexed/sub adults:
D. Tinctorius Giant Orange Proven Pair
D. Leucomelas proven pair
R. Imitator Veradero
R. Initiator vanzolini 

Juvis:
Thumbnails:
Blue leg Vents
Veraderos
Summersi
Vanzolinis
Banded imis

Adelphobates:
Red galacts
Yellow galacts

Dendrobates:
Reticulated auratus
Green/Black auratus
Blue/Black auratus
Leucs
Azureus
Metecho tincs
Patricia tincs
Cobalt tincs

Phylobates:
Vittatus

Ameerega:
Chrome Bassleri

Bugs etc:
Jumpy, golden delicious and Turkish melanos
Tropical springs
Bean beetles
Isopods

Supplies:
Medications
Repashy supplements, Vitamin A, Morning Wood
10g Tank setups
ABG substrate
Live moss
Sphagnum moss
Drosophila media
Brewer's Yeast
Springtail food
Tadpole chow
Coco huts
Film canisters




Keith Q. Tanis, Ph.D. 
Frogs 'n' Things
Quakertown, PA
[email protected]
Www.frogsnthings.com


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Does any odd happen to recall who the vendor is that comes around to the people in line and hands out a copy of his price list? I'd like a look at his prices on pygmy rattlers


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

I meant "does anybody" and now I can't edit..


----------

